# اللهجة المصرية: قفل لهم الجامعة



## makala

سلام

ما معنى الجملة: دا بابي كان قفلهم الجامعة.

أنا اللي فاشل برضو؟ دا انتي غيرتي 12 جامعة في 4 سنين وتلاقيهم في الآخر رفدوكي!!-

ههه.. أنا يرفدوني؟ دا بابي كان قفلهم الجامعة! يا حبيبي أنا اتخرجت بامتياز!


----------



## cherine

قفل لهم = أغلق لهم
أي أن الجامعة لم تكن لِتَجْرُؤ على فصلها لأنها والدها ذا السلطة يستطيع أن يغلق تلك الجامعة


----------

